# Question about rabbeting bit sets



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,

I’m not new to woodworking, but I’m new to routing. I have a Bosch 1617EVSPK router, and I want to cut some rabbets on the ends of some 3/4 inch poplar. I want the rabbets to be 3/8 long by 3/8 deep, and I want to do this hand-held, with the fixed base of the router. 

When I was looking at rabbeting bits, I found that many are sold as “sets”, where the bearing can be changed on a single bit to provide different lengths of rabbets. 

My question is: Is this method a good one, or should I be simply looking for a single rabbeting bit with a bearing, but without the bearing change feature? 

I mean, is it an effective way to use a rabbeting bit? Is it as good as a single bit without changing bearings? Is there a chance that the bearing won’t work properly, if it’s installed separately? Would I be better off with just a single bit with a bearing, or would I be better off with the “set”? 

And is there anything that I need to know about installing bearings, if I use the "set" method?

Thanks in advance for your help,

Louis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Louis

This is one time you want to go with the full boat,the bit and the bearings note the angle on the router bit..you want the angle on the bit to give a nice clean cut without the rip outs..that many rabbet bits will do with the hand router..(free hand so to speak )...( no chip breaker, like when you use the router table )

This bit will give you many years of service for just about all the rabbets you will want to put in place...

Rockler Rabbeting Bit Set - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Rockler - Search Results for 'rabbet bit'



=======



LBrandt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m not new to woodworking, but I’m new to routing. I have a Bosch 1617EVSPK router, and I want to cut some rabbets on the ends of some 3/4 inch poplar. I want the rabbets to be 3/8 long by 3/8 deep, and I want to do this hand-held, with the fixed base of the router.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A bearing guided rebate bit with a few bearings will give you a variety of width of cut. Bearings in the set are interchangeable with the aid of an Allen key (generally supplied). No problem.


----------

